# Twisted Cocobolo Statesmen



## PenWorks (Feb 14, 2006)

Hot off the press....[]
The roller was an order, the other two going to LA Show.
Cocobolo courtesy of Bill, (ilikewood)
Twist cut on the Legacy mill, 4 coats of Waterlox oil.
Thanks for looking. Comments......


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 14, 2006)

I like em A LOT!!!

(of course, I am just a tad bit biased here [])


----------



## leehljp (Feb 14, 2006)

NICE Looking!


----------



## Texas Taco (Feb 14, 2006)

WOW.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 14, 2006)

Looking good Anthony---are you still haveing to spend a bunch of time hand sanding those. Have a great show this weekend in LA.[]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Feb 14, 2006)

Excellent as always, Anthony.


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice.  How does those feel to write with cause they look as if they might some weight to them?


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />are you still haveing to spend a bunch of time hand sanding those.[]



Yep, clearly the biggest pain in making these pens. That's why I am doing the oil finish, gives the wood a natural look and not a real high gloss that will show all.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DWK5150_
> <br /> How does those feel to write with cause they look as if they might some weight to them?



They feel good, not out of balance. One would expect a big pen like that to have some wight to it.

I just weighed them, all three are within 1 gram of each other,
44 grams for the pen only, 75 grams with the cap.

To put this in perspective, my lucite amber ripple Statesmen weighs, 25 grams pen only and 54 grams with the cap.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 14, 2006)

super..wonderful...great.....wow...yea i like em.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorbill1952_
> <br />Excellent as always, Anthony.


Ditto [8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 14, 2006)

Fantastic look to these pens and great CoCo as well.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 14, 2006)

Beautiful work, Anthony, as usual.


----------



## vick (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 14, 2006)

Show off! [xx(] (that is the green with envy face, isn't it?)


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh ! I peed my pants, it is so beautifull
 - Excellent craftsmenship, fit, finish is SUPERB ! Well Done
 - Excuse my drooling over this fantastic pen you made.
 - Wonderfull pen, design & fit is great, I really like it.

Words of wisdom from anonymous.

Good luck at the show, Anthony!!!


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 9, 2006)

can a twist like that be done without special mil tools[?] that pen is very nice great job


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 9, 2006)

I would think so. Tom McMillian makes his spiral pens by hand, using a rasp file. Check out his photo album. Would take allot longer.


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 9, 2006)

Very impressive!!!! []  How did you go about sanding these ??    I am sure if I could pull off turning these, I would ruin them sanding.  Once again, awesome!
Gary


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice stuff Anthony....good luck in LA


----------



## Scottydont (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice to see my baby is getting some work! Great job Anthony!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scottydont_
> <br />Nice to see my baby is getting some work!



Do you think it knows its way back home []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Anthony,

I'll have to try one next time I see you, the twist looks like a very pleasing design and awesome on coco!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 10, 2006)

Stunning pens Anthony, top quality workmanship and finishing.[].
I attempted one once using a hand spiraling tool, i gave up!!!!.


----------

